# Bent Over Rowed 80kg Today



## CharliePax (May 12, 2009)

Hi there everyone i have been working out for exactly one year next week but have only been strength training for 4-5 months today i made a PB which was 80kg while using an olympic bar to carry out the bent over row exercise i did 6 reps x2 and then put the weight down by 5kg as i had even more intense exercises to do after.

Is this good for my age or should i be doing more?

I am 20 years old and weigh just under 12 stone.

I am using simply Creatine and Glutamine as supplements.

All comments and suggestions will be given reps.

Thanks...

:thumb:


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

80kg is a good haul at your age and weight. You should be well chuffed.

Be careful with your form though. Its notorious for causing injuries with me!


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

2878 said:


> Hi there everyone i have been working out for exactly one year next week but have only been strength training for 4-5 months today i made a PB which was 80kg while using an olympic bar to carry out the bent over row exercise i did 6 reps x2 and then put the weight down by 5kg as i had even more intense exercises to do after.
> 
> Is this good for my age or should i be doing more?
> 
> ...


im 22 and 190k is my pb. reps? not sure think it was like 5 good and 3-4 or so loose form.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Reasonable weight for a year of training. Well done


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER (May 28, 2006)

big_jim_87 said:


> im 22 and 190k is my pb. reps? not sure think it was like 5 good and 3-4 or so loose form.


Haha make him feel small. Yep!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

MASSIVEMONSTER said:


> Haha make him feel small. Yep!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


wasnt ment to. lol shall i mention my squat? lol


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

I'm 20 too. Have been training roughly 6 months, again 4-5 months properly weight training and I weigh 12 stone.

I haven't actually performed a bent over row for a month now but re-writing my plans so it will slot in. Last time I managed to do 3x8 on around 100kg. Must admit that reps 5-8 weren't best of form.

What are benching?


----------



## Gaz_1989 (Apr 30, 2009)

Im 20 been training hard since august 2008 my pb is 100kg for 2 reps.

If you managed 2 x 6 reps on 80kg, then you could probably do alot more for 1 or 2 reps.

Nice work.

Gaz


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Gaz_1989 said:


> Im 20 been training hard since august 2008 my pb is *100kg for 2 reps*.
> 
> If you managed 2 x 6 reps on 80kg, then you could probably do alot more for 1 or 2 reps.
> 
> ...


1st lol and 2nd why would you do a bent over row for 2reps? deads i can understand


----------



## adlewar (Oct 14, 2008)

are we talking palms towards the body or away?????


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

overhand? my pb is 120kg x5


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER (May 28, 2006)

big_jim_87 said:


> wasnt ment to. lol shall i mention my squat? lol


lol

yeah big jim has a mental squat. He usually squats straight onto someones hard cock. he loves it, gay fcuker


----------



## CharliePax (May 12, 2009)

Gainer said:


> 80kgs is a good weight. what are your goals? simply do a heavy bent over row?!


My goal is to simply get to a very nice size overall i do not want to over train any part of my body so this means i do every body part as hard as the other.



mitch6689 said:


> I'm 20 too. Have been training roughly 6 months, again 4-5 months properly weight training and I weigh 12 stone.
> 
> I haven't actually performed a bent over row for a month now but re-writing my plans so it will slot in. Last time I managed to do 3x8 on around 100kg. Must admit that reps 5-8 weren't best of form.
> 
> What are benching?


My bench is up at 100kg at the minute i haven't done flat bench in a while as i have been sticking to the incline bench which i feel is really making my chest very big!! what are you benching?



Gaz_1989 said:


> Im 20 been training hard since august 2008 my pb is 100kg for 2 reps.
> 
> If you managed 2 x 6 reps on 80kg, then you could probably do alot more for 1 or 2 reps.
> 
> ...


Yes i agree with you i will try for the 100kg mark when i train my back again next week i will not be doing simply 1 or two reps though everything i train must have great form and an excellent technique if i cannot get this form and technique to work with that weight i will have no choice to put it down a bit.

Thanks everyone for the comments. Reps for all...

:thumb:


----------



## Gaz_1989 (Apr 30, 2009)

big_jim_87 said:


> 1st lol and 2nd why would you do a bent over row for 2reps? deads i can understand


Same reason you would do a 1RM of anything surely?


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

looks perfectly respectable lifting to me...wish I could do bent over rows...but I snapped in half a while back so had to drop em!


----------



## CharliePax (May 12, 2009)

mitch6689 said:


> I'm 20 too. Have been training roughly 6 months, again 4-5 months properly weight training and I weigh 12 stone.
> 
> I haven't actually performed a bent over row for a month now but re-writing my plans so it will slot in. Last time I managed to do 3x8 on around 100kg. Must admit that reps 5-8 weren't best of form.
> 
> What are benching?


What supplements are you taking just curious?


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

MASSIVEMONSTER said:


> lol
> 
> yeah big jim has a mental squat. He usually squats straight onto someones hard cock. he loves it, gay fcuker


lol stop living out your fantasy's on ukm! lol you loser


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Gaz_1989 said:


> Same reason you would do a 1RM of anything surely?


 bent row 1rm lol y? it is to risky as you will findout when you lift a decent weight lol


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

IanStu said:


> looks perfectly respectable lifting to me...wish I could do bent over rows...but I snapped in half a while back so had to drop em!


 this is what happens to old men? lol


----------



## Gaz_1989 (Apr 30, 2009)

big_jim_87 said:


> bent row 1rm lol y? it is to risky as you will findout when you lift a decent weight lol


Ah rite okay, cheers for the input fella :thumb:


----------

